
DeVry University Agrees to Stop Ads Touting Grads' Job Success Without Proof - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/10/14/497917516/devry-university-agrees-to-stop-ads-touting-grads-job-success-without-evidence
======
ocdtrekkie
It should be noted that the highlight point of what DeVry had to change was
claiming "since 1975", because it's records between 1975 and 1980 were not as
detailed as the records they kept after 1980. This suggests to me that, for
the most part, after 1980 they probably could back what they were saying.

Glad it's resolved as I'm a DeVry alumni, and prefer if my degree is looked at
as meaning something. I do feel I got a satisfactory education there, and I
had great professors.

Though it's worth noting that I got a good education there mostly because my
great professors pretty much ignored the corporate syllabus and taught us what
they thought we'd actually need to know. The quality of education you can get
at DeVry is in spite of corporate, not because of corporate.

